# My Best Picture Settings for XBR43X800D



## kennyreid95 (Sep 12, 2016)

Here are my best picture settings for XBR43X800D . I spent a lot of time calibrating this tv.


I use picture mode's Cinema Home and Game.


Light Sensor ON for deepest black levels


Brightness 28


Color 53 skin tone does not look too saturated which is good.


Live color off


Advanced contrast off


black adjust off


Contrast 90


Gamma -1


Black level 40


Motion Flow off except for animated Content.


Sharpness 60


reality creation off


cinemotion off

display area set to full pixel in screen settings


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 12, 2016)

Most reputable AVForums will have "owners sections" for most popular models if you want to check out others "optimal settings" Where I got the "perfect" settings for mine but that was years ago so I don't even remember the particular site anymore.


----------



## Hockster (Sep 25, 2016)

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/index.php


----------

